# fuente 12v 10A



## comillas (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola a todos necesito hacer una fuente de 12v y 10A para alimentar unos calentadores de ruedas para un coche de radiocontrol (iguales que los de la F1).
actualmente estoy usando una fuente de pc pero necesito hacer algo mucho mas pequeño. Mis conocimientos de electronica son los justos para poder acertar la pregunta de registro del foro y me preguntaba si me podeis echar una mano con algun esquema o algun enlace, yo por mas que he buscado no encuentro nada
Muchas gracias


----------



## superpower (Abr 2, 2010)

Usaste el buscador?, fijate bien ,es raro que no encuentres algo ,12 volts y 10 amp es muy frecuente de usar , en la web existen infinidad de esquemas y para todos los gustos.
Algo más pequeño que una fuente de PC y que entregue 10A en 12 V?, a menos que sea una fuente switching,imposible, y las de PC ya lo son,no entiendo porque queres algo más pequeño.A menos que sea por un tema de transporte.


Fijate este enlace:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/


----------



## comillas (Abr 2, 2010)

efectivamente es por tema de transporte, necesito que se aproximadamente la mitad que la fuente de pc, en cuanto al buscador me dice que hay demasiadas coincidencias con la busqueda y buscando pagina por pagina me vuelvo loco, de todas formas sigo buscando


----------



## comillas (May 8, 2010)

sigo buscando como loco y siempre me encuentro con el mismo problema (el tamaño)

he reducido el consumo de los calentadores a 4A por pareja (son 2 pareja) pero ya no puedo bajar mas,

la fuente la necesitaria con unas medidas maximas de 150X80X80 mm

si alguien sabe de alguna me serviria de gran ayuda


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2010)

En ese tamaño pueden caber un par de transformadores de 12V. Viejos, duros y pesados, pero simples y confiables 
Los de 80/100VA andan más o menos por esas dimensiones.

Otra opción es que busques los trafos electrónicos de las dicroicas (son chiquitos y medio endebles, pero bastante baratos y fáciles de conseguir).

Y si no, buscá una fuente de PC *de las viejas*. Muchas de las AT tienen dimensiones similares a las que pedís.


Saludos


----------

